# My Performance Center Delivery



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow, guys, I gotta tip off my hat to BMW for a truly rewarding delivery experience.:thumbup: I'm still surprised that I did it- finally. For all of you ordering cars and not doing ED, even if it's logistically challenging to make the long (yet fun) drive home, *you all must take full advantage of this unique and exclusive delivery opportunity!*

First, before I go on about my car, I have to give my biggest thanks to all the staff at the BMW Performance Center, notably Donnie Isley, our Driving Instructor who always made us crack up without fail, and Willie Hammonds, our Delivery Specialist (yes, it was cool to pick up some cool delivery tips. These guys are most accomodating, helpful, attentive, and very fun folks, perhaps most importantly, they *love* what they do. Who wouldn't with all those Bimmers in a what I thought was a BMW playground!

So I've recommended or had clients volunteer to go PC Delivery and everytime they came back telling me that I had to do it. Thankfully, the opportunity came along when I ordered my gorgeous, one of a kind Stratus Gray 330Ci Convertible. (Yes, pics will be posted here in just a sec.)

The day started at around 2:30pm Tuesday. Kim, my wonderful wife, and I drove a one way rental to Greenville Airport from Atlanta. It was so convenient to drop off the rental at the airport. We called the Marriot Greenville and they said they'd be there in 15 minutes. It only took 10!  And to our pleasant surprise, they picked us up in a 530xiT Wagon (Amethyst over Beige). This is exclusively for PC clients, mind you.

Once we get to the hotel, they make reservations for us at Giatu, the Marriot's restaurant and lounge. Of course, my favorite food is always free food and this was great free food. For some reason, the staff just goes the extra mile for PC clients.:thumbup:

The following morning after breakfast at Giatu, the Marriot takes all the PC guests to the Performance Center at 7:45am sharp. We get there and we're greeted by the staff and given an overview of the day and how we'll be split into groups taking delivery, going to the Zentrum and the surprise in lieu of the factory tour, and going on the driving circuit.

All of gather in this meeting room where it seems like we're about to be briefed Top Gun style with cool looking black chairs that had side desks where we had to sign our disclaimers. The room had a huge mapon the wall of the whole facility and the track and off road course. It gave me a sense of how big this place was and how much fun it was gonna be driving BMW's all day!

Not to be long winded about the driving skills circuit that was tons of fun, the most enjoyable part was actually being offered to drive X5's on the off road circuit and go on a hot lap in an M3 with a driving instructor in lieu of going on the factory tour which normally takes about an hour. Guys, I've never seen the X5 in action like this, but it kicked @ss on the offroad course. This thing seemed invincible! Also, we had so much fun in the M3 on the skidpad.

So it was after Donnie Isley, one of the funniest guys I've met, drove us on a hot lap in the M3 that I finally met up with Willie Hammonds, the sweetest lady in the world, to introduce us to our new BMW. There was soooo much anticipation. It was driving me nuts because I was dying to see my car in Stratus Gray.

When Willie opened the door to the delivery room (yes, it was like taking delivery of your own newborn BMW), we feasted our eyes on the car which had the top down. Our jaws just about dropped to the floor atthe beauty of this car. Willie even said that everybody there was wondering what color it was and they'd never seen one like it and thought it was one of the nicest convertibles they'd seen.

So here you go guys, the pics I promised many of you that I'd share. (Special thanks to those of you (you know who you are ) for your helpful suggestions when I was color confused  .


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

bitchen color :thumbup:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks bro! I can't tell you how much I love looking at it. 

Here's a few more pics.:thumbup:


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

very nice car, and sounds like a experience I should try out. I was definately comtemplating the PC option if I wasnt going to do ED. I'm sure one of my future cars will be done via PC. I really do not see myself doing a regular car purchase when there are experiences like PC and ED. Thanks for added insight into PC


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

chicagolab said:


> very nice car, and sounds like a experience I should try out. I was definately comtemplating the PC option if I wasnt going to do ED.  I'm sure one of my future cars will be done via PC. I really do not see myself doing a regular car purchase when there are experiences like PC and ED. Thanks for added insight into PC


Thanks. Seriously, from this point on, I am suggesting PC Delivery on every order. The worst thing a client can say is no to an exciting delivery alternative. My fellow delivery mates and the staff were delightfully surprised to see a Client Advisor enjoying the experience with them. It's so worth it.:thumbup: Free food, free night's stay, and most importantly, free fun!:supdude:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Sweet! The color combo is awesome. Understated but elegant.

BTW you are a dead ringer for an ex room mate of mine.

PCD is free I presume. I wish they had one on the West Coast too.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Congrats Adrian!:thumbup: Looking great,don't forget to pick up a windscreen....btw.. During our marathon house hunting trips with our Realtor(made more tolerable by his 745) we found out your business manager is his neighbor.I was going to tell him to pass on how much we appreciate your presence here and what an asset you are for Nalley but figured I should get your OK first.........bbtw.....he thought highly of Duane his client Adviser. again Congrats,have a ton of fun!


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats-Nice Car! Love the 2004 and on facelifted coupe and convertible. It has such a timeless yet edgy and modern design. I love a silverish color with beige interior. Looks very euro modern. Enjoy!!! :thumbup: 




-e60lover


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Congrats Adrian -- looks fabulous!!

I always loved Stratus. Ordered many 7ers in that color as well as a Z8 for a famous local tycoon!

:thumbup:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Car looks great! :thumbup: So... I thought it was difficult / darn near impossible to get "Individual" paint in the US... I guess membership has its privileges, eh?


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Great experience! I love reading about other people's performance delivery, as it makes me recall my own experiences there when I got my car :thumbup:


----------



## vegastrashed (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Adrian,
Been a long time since we last spoke. Great ride you got there! :thumbup: 

And, as always, thanks for the help with my ED last year.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Adrian,

The car looks amazing! Congrats!
I can't wait to see you in two weeks for my pick up! :thumbup:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Congratulations! Beautiful car! :thumbup:


----------



## rogue38 (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks real good Adrian. You'll have to show it me when I come get my 330i on redelivery.


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Congrats Adrian! That's one gorgeous car!!!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

roup1 said:


> Congrats Adrian! That's one gorgeous car!!!


Stratus is a really nice color, and it's looked different on every car I've seen it on... 740iL, 650i, X5, Z8... you've got a great ride there!!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> Here's a few more pics.:thumbup:


Absolultly beautiful.

I'm taking our 325 in for service Monday. I'll be keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Dang! Thanks guys for all the praise!:thumbup: 

The cool thing I like about this color is how it shimmers giving a pearlescent appearence and changes colors. It looks great on the 6, X5, previous 7, and Z8. In fact, Jon, we delivered a Stratus Z8 before and it looked awesome.

Salvator, please note that special paint requests can be made only for M3's, Coupes, and Convertibles. Now that the M3 and E46 coupes are out of production, anyone still has a chance to order a special paint on the convertible.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great colour choice.

BMW does such a nice, high quality paint job.

I still miss my silver gray e46...(sold), but we're looking forward to picking up the jet black x3 in munich you ordered for us in a few weeks.

maybe next time we'll do a PC delivery


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Salvator, please note that special paint requests can be made only for M3's, Coupes, and Convertibles. Now that the M3 and E46 coupes are out of production, anyone still has a chance to order a special paint on the convertible.


Hmmm... good to know... :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Adrian, the car is Awesome, and it looks like the performance center treated you right!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Me530 said:


> Adrian, the car is Awesome, and it looks like the performance center treated you right!  Thanks for the update!


Thanks, bro! It was an awesome time. It goes beyond recommendation for those you that don't do the ultimate experience: European Delivery.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Adrian, Very nice write up on the performance delivery. Love that Stratus Gray. The car is truly beautiful. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## flexstar (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful car and great color combo. 

Did you have the clown's nose program to blink when the car is locked? I have the same car but in white and my dealer says he can't program unless he installs the alarms system which is about $300. I think he's blowing smoke and just wants to sell me the alarm system. 

My '03 Z4 was programed and it worked fine. I look forward to your comments. Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

flexstar said:


> Beautiful car and great color combo.
> 
> Did you have the clown's nose program to blink when the car is locked? I have the same car but in white and my dealer says he can't program unless he installs the alarms system which is about $300. I think he's blowing smoke and just wants to sell me the alarm system.
> 
> My '03 Z4 was programed and it worked fine. I look forward to your comments. Thanks!


You know, surprisingly, my clown nose blinks like I have an alarm system. Didn't notice it until recently. I actually sent in my C & K memory request prior to pick up to do locks after take off, day times, and key/seat memory. Normally, it's not supposed to blink unless you have the alarm. Don't know why mine came that way.:dunno:

Also, I was astonished to find out that I have perspective on my navi. All the other E46 navi's don't have perspective.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

I think that is an E46 vs. E90 thing... 

You can still get the clown nose to blink on E46s without an alarm.. Not so on an E90.


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

Adrian, 

Beautiful car. I like the Stratus Grey on an E46. Do you have any idea how your car falls in the "last of the E46" hierarchy? I would imagine it was near the end of the production run. It'd be cool to have one of the very last. 

For the record, my clown nose blinks too and I don't have an alarm. I was surprised too.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Ci2Eye said:


> Adrian,
> 
> Beautiful car. I like the Stratus Grey on an E46. Do you have any idea how your car falls in the "last of the E46" hierarchy? I would imagine it was near the end of the production run. It'd be cool to have one of the very last.
> 
> For the record, my clown nose blinks too and I don't have an alarm. I was surprised too.


Thanks, buddy!:thumbup:

Funny, I think I can definitely say that I more than likely had the only special order color E46 convertible for the model year. I did a locate at the time I ordered it and monitored sold orders in every status all the way through delivery and never saw another special paint on order. Now that BMW NA has ceased taking special paint requests for E46's at least, I believe I'll be the only one (unless someone proves me otherwise). :bigpimp:

I did a two year lease through my Profiles in Achievement program and it will be very painful to let this unique E46 go.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Beautiful car!

Any chance you took some pics in the Zentrum?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Sean said:


> Beautiful car!
> 
> Any chance you took some pics in the Zentrum?


Thanks!

Yeah, I sure did. Here's a few of my favorites:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I sure did. Here's a few of my favorites:


I think that might be Sean's M3 in the second pic, it was going to be on display in the Zentrum.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> I think that might be Sean's M3 in the second pic, it was going to be on display in the Zentrum.


Are you serious??:yikes:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> Are you serious??:yikes:


White with red leather and really low mileage? If so, that's his car.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> White with red leather and really low mileage? If so, that's his car.


Dang, I didn't look at the odo. Next time I'm up there, I'll definitely check. Sean, if you're reading this, send me a pm and let me know if this is realy your car.:thumbup:


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> I did a two year lease through my Profiles in Achievement program and it will be very painful to let this unique E46 go.


First dibs. Sweet ride bro :thumbup:

Btw - still loving my 2005 330. Thanks again for all your help last year


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Adrian's BMW - Regarding the Special Paint.....

How does it work?

-Lets say i want to purchase an E92 335i and I would like it to be Yellow...will BMW paint it yellow? does it cost extra?

-or can I only choose from selected colors that are not standard....and if the answer is that they are special BMW predefined colors can you tell me what they are for the E92? and if they cost extra? how much?

Thank you.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

dencoop said:


> Adrian's BMW - Regarding the Special Paint.....
> 
> How does it work?
> 
> ...


Pure and simple, I got really lucky.

For 2006, according to my distribution lady at BMW, they could only take special paint and interior requests for certain models- E46 coupe, cab, M3's..

I ordered my back in March, I believe, and was intially considering an special request leather (here's the thread I posted to summon everybody's help on deciding on interior and paint colors: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137586)

The problem with the interior deal was that I wanted platinum leather, but I was informed that the doors and rear sides would be all black and not partially platinum. That motivated me to go with a special paint request and my decision to go with Stratus Gray. I was offered several choices- I actually wanted Impala Brown or Sepang Bronze, but they said those weren't available.

Since I ordered in March, it took an extra month or so because of the paint request for my car to be built, so my March allocation turned into a early May build.

It cost about $2,000 MSRP for it.

As for the E92, unfortunately, they won't be taking special paint requests anytime soon. Heck, they haven't even come out with an Individual program just yet. In fact, a month ago, my sales manager tried to get a special paint request for a 6 and not only did they say they weren't taking paint requests for 6's , but they had discontinued special paint requests for the E46's as well. So no special paint requests for now. The 2007 7Series is currently the only NA car that you can order select Individual paints and interior compositions.

Sorry.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> The 2007 Series is currently the only NA car that you can order select Individual paints and interior compositions.
> 
> Sorry.


Thanks for all of the Info....and in the above line did you mean the 5 series???

-One more question...do you by any chance know when the E93 is coming out....


----------

